# Not allowed to check blood levels at work



## Celtictigress (May 23, 2015)

Have any NHS employees with type 1 diabetes been told they could not check their blood sugars in clinical areas?.

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Northerner (May 23, 2015)

Hi Celtictigress, welcome to the forum  I don't work for the NHS - what is their objection? Seems a strange attitude, since presumably patients get checked in clinical areas   Where are you allowed to test?

Hopefully, one of our members can help from personal experience


----------



## Celtictigress (May 23, 2015)

I've checked my levels in the clinical area for 20 yrs without any issues. Twice I've had lucozade removed from behind the desk by certain individuals without telling me why or where it was being put. "People" allegedly said I drink large amounts of lucozade and that I'm always checking my levels!!!!!. Yes I do as I've had work related stress which has played havoc with my levels. I only drink lucozade if I'm low because normally I can't stand it.


----------



## Abi (May 23, 2015)

It sounds to me that the handling of the situation is totally unjustified- the frequency of blood glucose checks and quantities of lucozade consumed I would have thought are irrelevant- the key issues are your safety and wellbeing and ability to function and do the job competently. On what authority was the locozade removed? would taking up this matter with the line manager or union representative be the next step?


----------



## Abi (May 23, 2015)

The above would sound to me to be bullying/ harassment


----------



## Abi (May 23, 2015)

regarding the lucozade- do you have pockets in your workwear or could you wear a money belt with glucose tablets or jelly beans


----------



## Northerner (May 23, 2015)

Celtictigress said:


> I've checked my levels in the clinical area for 20 yrs without any issues. Twice I've had lucozade removed from behind the desk by certain individuals without telling me why or where it was being put. "People" allegedly said I drink large amounts of lucozade and that I'm always checking my levels!!!!!. Yes I do as I've had work related stress which has played havoc with my levels. I only drink lucozade if I'm low because normally I can't stand it.



That's dreadful!  Is there someone in authority that you can speak to? It's very sad that people working in your environment clearly lack the knowledge and appreciation of what Type 1 diabetes can entail. If they feel that your testing is affecting your ability to do your job then they need to be able to justify it and be open about it - I very much doubt if they would succeed. This sounds like bullying to me, something that I thought the NHS were supposed to be very hot on nowadays. I'm sorry you are having to deal with such ignorance, especially since it is potentially dangerous by removing your hypo treatments - would they take away your asthma inhaler? Your crutches? Your wheelchair? They clearly don't appreciate the importance of having a readily available source of fast sugar


----------



## Celtictigress (May 23, 2015)

Lucozade removed because I was told I wasn't allowed it in work area. Those in authority removed it.
Unfortunately as a result of not having my testing kit near me I had a bad hypo which progressed into me becoming agitated and outspoken. I am now now in serious trouble and I'm continuely terrified and anxious. My Union are involved.
I just wanted to see if anyone had a similar experience and how it was dealt with.
I've been accused of having numerous hypos yes I've had a few however I'm not continuously having them. In fact for the last 4 weeks I've had two low readings with warning signs and not at work. Usually if I'm extremely stressed my levels do drop.
I'm tired of people with a poor understanding of type 1 making assumptions.


----------



## khskel (May 23, 2015)

Celtictigress said:


> I've been accused of having numerous hypos



Which almost implies that you're having them on purpose!!

I'm glad that the union are involved. I just hope that they are aware that D  is covered by the equality act 2010. 

You would honestly expect better of the NHS.


----------



## KookyCat (May 24, 2015)

Hiya
Sorry you're having to deal with all this at work, it's hard enough without people making it more difficult.  I haven't had bad experiences at work, but did have a bit of a know it all who challenged me in a workshop in my first week, about my testing and eating in a workshop.  I'm a stroppy mare though and I told him why I was doing it, then caught up with afterwards and treated him to a conversation about how I avoid hypos with judicious use of biscuits, which did the trick.  I only tell you that because sometimes these things can be resolved by finding the person who's making things difficult and setting them gently onto the right path.  For example people usually think diabetic means no sugar, which of course for us insulin users is not the case (I've eaten more refined sugar since being diagnosed than I did in the 10 years previously but my job now is to keep my sugar stable and if that means I eat it, then I eat it), I've had to explain that to my colleagues at work because they didn't understand.  It sounds to me like you have someone in authority who doesn't realise that a swig of lucozade might be a preventative, and thinks you're using it as an excuse to flout their regulations.  As for not testing in clinical areas what earthly reason could there be for that, is it so patients don't see?  Is it considered dangerous in some way?  I would request formally that you have a risk assessment interview including action plan (your Union should suggest this), this should include all actions to be taken to ensure the workplace is safe for you, up to and including where you should test, but under no circumstances should it include how often you should test.  If they want you to test elsewhere then they have to provide a room and you should agree what happens when you feel you need to test and there is something urgent that requires your attention in the workplace.  They shouldn't be making this so difficult but if you have a plan in place it provides you with protection should you need to apply any pressure later.  With luck it might solve the problem and resolve a misunderstanding, but if not you've done everything you can to make practical steps to address your health and safety


----------



## HOBIE (May 24, 2015)

Celtictigress said:


> I've checked my levels in the clinical area for 20 yrs without any issues. Twice I've had lucozade removed from behind the desk by certain individuals without telling me why or where it was being put. "People" allegedly said I drink large amounts of lucozade and that I'm always checking my levels!!!!!. Yes I do as I've had work related stress which has played havoc with my levels. I only drink lucozade if I'm low because normally I can't stand it.



I hate the stuff as well Puckozade  Really good luck with the problem. A freestyle Libre is possible the answer. No blood etc. £150 first off & then £103 for 2 sensors that last 2weeks each.


----------



## pippaandben (May 24, 2015)

Does your meter have a computer link so you could provide documentary evidence of the need for glucose? Is there a diabetes clinic attached to your workplace you could ask to help you? Certainly they should provide a safe area in which you can test and inject and glucose must be kept in your pocket and definitely NOT under lock and key eg in a locket as you may not be able to get there or manipulate it in your time of need.


----------



## stephknits (May 24, 2015)

Hi and welcome.  What an awful situation.  Have you thought about contacting Diabetes Uk?  They sometimes do advocacy and legal help for situations like this.  The helpline should guide you in the right direction.  Best of luck


----------

